# Canon 10D vs 20D



## KirkS (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm looking for a used DSLR body to get into digital. I have very limited funds, and and have found lots of Canon 10D and 20D bodies that are within my budget. I can't figure out if there is a big enough difference between he two to justify a 50% (or more) price difference for the 20D. I have EF lenses, so I definitely want to stay Canon. 

The major differences from what I can tell are

8.2mp v 6.3mp
.2 sec v 2+ sec startup time
2.5" v 1.8" lcd
DIGIC II v DIGIC processor (this seems like the most significant?)
1/8000 v 1/4000 shutter

I'm using 35mm currently, and it seems with either I'll be light years ahead of where I am. I'm really stumped on where to go with this. Thanks!


----------



## jaomul (Apr 29, 2012)

I had a 10d briefly and liked it, but even when i was buying it I knew there were advantages to the 20d. Firstly the 10d even though crop sensor wont take EF-S lenses. This is a disadvantage even if you use all L lenses as to get really wide on a crop you need to be in the 10/12-18 circa and full frame zooms in this range are not readily available. One other quirk that the 10d had is if your shooting raw files (which many say is the way to go), and you select raw and jpeg in your settings, the jpeg is somehow embedded in your raw file. This may be ok if you are sure you have all the software that came with the camera first day, but no way could I get the proper software to sort this. The 20d uses the same set up as modern canon dslrs so its very straight forward. On the up side I thought the 10d took very nice photos, but again I believe the20d is an improvement.
2 more experienced users that I know of(I Think) have used or still use the 20d so maybe Derrell or Big Mike will guide you more. I think the extra money for the 20d is probably worth it though


----------



## Dao (Apr 29, 2012)

Another difference is 10D support EF only lens while 20D support both EF & EF-S mount lenses.


----------



## KirkS (Apr 29, 2012)

So it seems that even though the 10D is a fine camera, the 20D will be able to take me further into the future. FYI, I'll be jumping up from a AE-1 and an EOS 620. Talk about ancient!


----------



## RyanLilly (Apr 29, 2012)

I still have and shoot with two 20D. As Listed above, not being able to use EF-s Lenses is a deal breaker to me. Also the 10D is a little more cluncky in operation, and the 20D image quality is superior, especially in low light. Compared to today's standards, The 20D is not great at high iso, but It tromped any competitor when it was released, And I have no trouble shooting at ISO 1600, or Even H(3200) if I need to.
   What Prices are you finding for used gear? I would defiantly look At KEH.com, CametaCamera.com. and Adorama.com. The quality of their "bargain" rated gear Is what I would consider Good condition. And anything above EX- Is almost New. There is a 20D on Keh right now for $225 w/free shipping. That's a pretty solid deal. - KEH.com


----------



## jaomul (Apr 29, 2012)

Just to give a small idea of the 10d, the first is at iso800 and the second is iso1600, both taken in dimly lit venues


----------

